# New-to-me '86 QSW



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

So, the QSW that Timob was selling, I bought this weekend!









(yes, I stole that one.) 

Mine, of it sleeping at the hotel on the way back home:










Immediate issues that need looked at & fixed:
Speedo/odo (died on the way home)
Tach (not working at purchase)
Engine idle (is crap)
Parking brake (needs cables (supplied w/ car), and the threaded rod at the handle

Other than that (and, a rather rusted LR wheel arch), it's a pretty solid car. Drives good, engine puuullls, handles great on the freeway.  

It'll make a great stablemate to the Scirocco. And, a much better snow car than my current one (an Escort wagon. :facepalm: )


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*Congrats!*

Im still dinking around with my new to me 86 Syncro. Its still in a barn 40 miles away, and I am going back tomorrow to dink some more.
Mine is silver as well I like the Scirocco? wheels. Saw a set of those at my local VW place. I need a set of 15 inch however, so I can use the new bridgestone Potenzas on my current car.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

Snarkle said:


> Mine is silver as well


x2, and x2 on the '86 :thumbup:

i was trying to fix my dash backlighting (hasn't worked since i bought it this fall), and broke the tach while re-installing the cluster. i found that i had broken a bad solder joint from a previous repair and soldered a longer wire to fix it... not sure if this helps but there are 3 traces going to the tach side of your cluster so i would start out by following all over the printed circuit board that is over-laid to the back of the dash to see if there is anything obvious. if not i don't know what to tell you. i'm a bit afraid to perform open-heart surgery on the dash.

also, my odo works VERY intermittently (speedo works fine though) :banghead: the plus side is that my car thinks it's 140k miles-young:laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, that (the odo) should be fixable. If the Motometer gauges do what the VDO parts do... plastic gear cracks.
Replacements can be had from odometergears.com

So... yesterday, I found out that the diff locks don't work.  
During today's inspection of the car, I found that the rear diff servo is cracked..  And, the center diff servo, well, isn't connected (connection piece is broken.) 
So, that was sad.

But! Aside from really looking the car over, I:
- replaced fuel filer
- changed brake fluid. Clutch feels _so_ much better! 
I wanted to replace the O2 sensor, too, but... it came with a 1-wire sensor in the cargo hold. This won't wok to replace the 3-ore sesor on the car.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Well, that (the odo) should be fixable. If the Motometer gauges do what the VDO parts do... plastic gear cracks.
> Replacements can be had from odometergears.com


thanks for the info!



cuppie said:


> So... yesterday, I found out that the diff locks don't work.


good excuse to source a center torsen! :thumbup:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Beh - too much money, I'd think. I don't want to spend a fortune on this thing in upgrades - just basic maintenance & repairs. 

Hell, I still have a nice list of things that need fixed on Wilda.  

As to the tach issue:
supposedly, it worked, until the coil was replaced. Wire's connected, though... :screwy:
I'll take a further look at it, when I pull the cluster to replace the speedo cable & light bulbs.


----------

